# Peter rabbit free crochet patterns



## kerio (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's the link... hope this works! 
www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/9-free-patterns-for-peter-rabbit-superfans?utm_source=tcpnewsletter&utm_medium=20180314&utm_campaign=monthly


----------



## ria4crochet (May 28, 2016)

I recently lost my grandson (born sleeping). His room was decorated in peter rabbit and I’ve been meaning to make one as a keepsake for me to remember him by. That pattern is PERFECT. 

Thank you for posting it Kerio


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

ria4crochet said:


> I recently lost my grandson (born sleeping). His room was decorated in peter rabbit and I've been meaning to make one as a keepsake for me to remember him by. That pattern is PERFECT.
> 
> Thank you for posting it Kerio


I am so sorry . Peter Rabbit would be a lovely keepsake but I am sure he will be forever in your heart .


----------



## ria4crochet (May 28, 2016)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> I am so sorry . Peter Rabbit would be a lovely keepsake but I am sure he will be forever in your heart .


Thank you. Yes... he'll never be forgotten.

Just accessed the Pattern and sadly it's not free. It's £5.40 for the Pattern, I can't afford that right now but will definitely get it when I can. It's perfect.


----------



## kerio (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh no!! I am so sorry it's not free! I must have misunderstood. I'm so sorry


----------



## ria4crochet (May 28, 2016)

Don’t be sorry... I’m thrilled that you found the pattern and I know others who are looking for a peter rabbit pattern will be just as happy as I am. 

It’s lovely of you to be so thoughtful.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice pattern but if you want a free one this one is on Ravelry and although he's called Robbie he has a blue coat and could be made to look more like Peter.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/robbie-rabbit


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

ria4crochet said:


> I recently lost my grandson (born sleeping). His room was decorated in peter rabbit and I've been meaning to make one as a keepsake for me to remember him by. That pattern is PERFECT.
> 
> Thank you for posting it Kerio


So sorry for your loss ((((hugs))))


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Cute projects! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I forgot I have an account at this site and they had lots of toy patterns (under the animal headings both knit and crochet)
Tonda
P.s. thank you OP for posting this!


----------

